# 1/2 Ton Plow - 7'6" BossHTX or SnowEx RD



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi guys,

I purchased a 2015 Ford F150 with the "plow package". I'm only going to be plowing my driveway, and two of my income property driveways. Most likely I'll have to plow out my sisters house as well. My only true "plowing" experience is with my ATV's over the years. 

Needless to say, I understand these trucks are not made for commercial plowing and I have no intention of doing so. 

I don't want to get into a brand war or puffing the chest about this one or that one is the best. What I would like is comments as to problem areas with either brands. Things that I should watch out for etc. I picked these two brands because I have dealers close to me. There is also a ton of Fisher dealers but Fisher only homesteader plow and that's lighter duty than want to go. 

I'd also really like to see the plow mounts on these trucks without a plow attached.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowex is brand new and you won't find much on it. And being a 2015 Ford, you won't find much either.


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking more for brand information as opposed to information on the F150. I thought the SnowEx was just a rebranded Blizzard?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"A New Half-Ton Boss Plow

We tested a 2015 XLT SuperCrew 4x4 F-150 using a 7.5-foot-wide lightweight plow from Boss Snowplow; it was specifically designed for this pickup. From the straightforward hand controller to the 30-second hookup and unhook functionality, this plow was incredibly easy to use.

The F-150 plow package is offered on XL, XLT and Lariat models in all cab configurations with four-wheel drive; each has a recommended maximum weight limit of 450 pounds for the snowplow. Our test unit had a stainless-steel HTX plow developed by Boss Snowplow for half-ton and smaller pickups and SUVs. A 7-foot Boss blade typically weighs about 380 pounds, while the 7.5-foot blade weighs about 430 pounds. The plow has a thicker rubber pads at the top and bottom of the blade and includes a hydraulic cylinder lift as well as LED lighting."

"furd says it is just beginning to offer the package for half-ton pickups and many dealerships are ordering the option for trucks to be sold off their lots. Currently, Ford has about 1,100 orders for the Snow Plow Prep Package (just $50), which requires some changes to the software program via a dedicated plow switch found on the F-150 instrument panel and an extra hot wire near the driver's knee to power the plow joystick toggle. With that option loaded, customers can then take their truck to a third-party plow manufacturer for additional electrical wiring and under-frame hardware items.

One drawback to this package is that owners of any trim level will lose their seat heater capability. Ford engineers said it's an issue of sacrificing something to handle the additional electrical load for the snowplow. The seat heaters were deemed the least critical choice.
http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2015/02/2015-ford-f-150-offers-50-snow-plow-prep-package.html

go Boss


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What....no Hot seat?

Does SnowEx even offer a plow for the 15?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

doolin64;2024535 said:


> I'm looking more for brand information as opposed to information on the F150. I thought the SnowEx was just a rebranded Blizzard?


The blade...yes.
The mounting....no

You asked for pics, and being a 2015 there's not that many yet of the mounts


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

'''''''''''''''''


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2024541 said:


>


Pat, you posted a boss video.....are you feeling ok?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I was focused on the Ford..... I like Toros.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He'll of a good snowblower

https://youtu.be/VDRo3i62tz8


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am leaning towards Boss. Snowex does make a mount for '15. It's part number 38600. As for the videos and pictures, I just wish they'd show the truck unmounted then show it getting mounted up. I'd like to the least intrusive plow I could get. 

I could also go fisher and put an SD plow on it, but I'll be over Ford's and Fisher's recommended weight due to my cab configuration and GVRW. 

It wasn't until I was at my local county fair this weekend that even found Snowex as a brand.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Are you going to be doing some extreme off road driving with your new truck?
if not the mount is of no consequence.

you will see even the most insignificant mount.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

. Snowex does make a mount for '15. It's part number 38600. As for the videos and pictures, I just wish they'd show the truck unmounted then show it getting mounted up. I'd like to the least intrusive plow I could get.

That was my point. There's not many pictures of this yet. And as sno said mount is not that big of a deal


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It can't be any worse then Toro's


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2024576 said:


> Are you going to be doing some extreme off road driving with your new truck?
> if not the mount is of no consequence.
> 
> you will see even the most insignificant mount.


Ive seen a few Snoway mounts that appear to hang very low. Certainly no extreme off road in my future.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

doolin64;2024625 said:


> Ive seen a few Snoway mounts that appear to hang very low. Certainly no extreme off road in my future.


Lol
Didn't know no~way was on the table

My boss mounts hang above the or at the mid-line of my axel.
If it hits the rock in the trail so will my axel.
And if the approach angle is to steep do you really need to up there in your new truck?

Plow trucks don't make good play trucks and vicea versa.
But that doesn't mean you can't go off road with your plow truck,
Just think where every thing is...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

doolin64;2024625 said:


> Ive seen a few Snoway mounts that appear to hang very low. Certainly no extreme off road in my future.


have you look at this video?

mounts just like a Western with removable parts for the off season


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2024651 said:


> have you look at this video?
> 
> mounts just like a Western with removable parts for the off season


I did not see that video. That is exactly what I was looking for, right at 3:01 on the video. The brackets stick out far. Thankfully they are removable.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had the same question about my 2015 Silverado 1500. I haven't gotten the plow yet, but I'm leaning toward a western for that exact reason. I didn't like how my old mount would sometimes hit a curb or parking block if I got too close. With the new Western removable brackets, you aren't sacrificing any clearance in the off-season. I like the boss plows, but their mounting bracket hangs really low.

If you're curious, I have some close up pictures of the mounts in this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162764
2014-2015 Chevy/ GMC 1500 1/2 ton plow selection help


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

coke813;2024864 said:


> I had the same question about my 2015 Silverado 1500. I haven't gotten the plow yet, but I'm leaning toward a western for that exact reason. I didn't like how my old mount would sometimes hit a curb or parking block if I got too close. With the new Western removable brackets, you aren't sacrificing any clearance in the off-season. I like the boss plows, but their mounting bracket hangs really low.
> 
> If you're curious, I have some close up pictures of the mounts in this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162764
> 2014-2015 Chevy/ GMC 1500 1/2 ton plow selection help


Thank you very much coke813. Those pictures do help and are exactly what I'm looking for. I also found out after reading your post that the Snowex mount and the Western mount are exactly the same part number. I called a Western dealer for a price and it's about $400 more than the Snowex. I need to research the benefits/features to see if the added price is worth it.


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Since I'm still researching...how about Meyer or Snowdogg? 

I called a local Curtis dealer and they now are pushing (pun intended) Meyer. He said they have a 5 year warranty. Snowdogg...the plow height on the MD75 seems low, but the Stainless blade is a nice option.


----------

